# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Ne! spalionici  u Resniku

## petarpan

http://www.protivspalionice.org/

Stavljam ovo ovdje, jer ne znam gdje bih drugdje...
Stanovnici istočnog dijela Zagreba, do sada "zatrovani" Diokijem,dobivaju još jedan "otrov".
U ovom predjelu puno male djece pati od problema sa dišnim putevima, također za sada zahvaljujući "samo" Diokiju, a što će tek biti ako se izgradi spalionica....
Također u blizini je i ZOV-ov pročiščivać...pompozno otvoren pred nekoliko mjeseci...Hoće li spalionica imati utjecaj i na to?!

----------


## petarpan

Zaboravih napisati da na gornjem linku možete potpisati peticiju protiv gradnje spalionice

----------


## Hermione

Ja sam takoder protiv spalionice u Resniku. Nece to imati samo posljedice po istocni dio grada. Posljedice bi bile puno vecih razmjera.

----------


## meri78

ah da baš volim takve plakate   :Rolling Eyes:  

da kroz dimnjak spalionice će izlaziti sve to pobrojano, ako dotična neće imati filtere za plinove i ine stvari. 

sigurna sam da će u spalionicu sve biti po ps-u i da će ju redovito kontrolirati inspekcija. osim toga hoćemo u EU, a oni imaju stroge propise u vezi takvih stvari i neće dopustiti neki šlamperaj.

npr. u Danskoj se manje od 10% otpada odlaže na odlagališta, a ostatak se spaljuje/kompostira/... i još se iskorištava toplina za grijanje vode i/ili proizvodnju struje.

zanimljivo je da nitko neće spalionice, odlagališta otpada, kompostanu ... a nebi niti izdvajao doma otpad, ako baš ne mora ili ako se za njega ne ponudi kakva novčana nagrada   :Mad:  

ovdje ne ubrajam izuzetke koji se zbilja doma trude izdvojiti papir, plastiku, lijekove,...

DIOKI nebi komentirala, kao ni ostatak Ininih postrojenja   :Evil or Very Mad:   pozli mi kada na radiju čujem one njihove plaćene reklame u stilu šta sve INA radi u vezi očuvanja okoliša   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## meri78

> novčana nagrada


novčana naknada

----------


## petarpan

meri,slažem se,ali nažalost ovo nije "Europa" i lova vrti igru...Politika,mafija..isti ,da prostiš,drek...

Ima li "Europa" odlagališta,palionice u neposrednom centru grada? Pet metara od stambene zone?
Filtri? Nisam stručna, nemam pojma, koliko li su djelotvorni?! Bit će natječaj..Čiji će ih strica posinak i za koju lovu nabaviti...Korak do Europe, ovo je,nažalost, još uvijek i jedino samo mali Balkan...Bar kada su ovakve stvari u pitanju...
Nisam neki skeptik po prirodi, ali eto u svom poslu svašta vidim..Ma,svejedno...dovoljno i da povremeno prelistam Večernji

----------


## Hermione

[quote="meri78"]
npr. u Danskoj se manje od 10% otpada odlaže na odlagališta, a ostatak se spaljuje/kompostira/... i još se iskorištava toplina za grijanje vode i/ili proizvodnju struje.

zanimljivo je da nitko neće spalionice, odlagališta otpada, kompostanu ... a nebi niti izdvajao doma otpad, ako baš ne mora ili ako se za njega ne ponudi kakva novčana nagrada   :Mad:  

Upravo ovo je bit problema. 
Puno truda i sredstava je potrebno uložiti da bi se svim domaćinstvima osigurala mjesta u ulicama gdje se moze odlagati sav mogući otpad za recikliranje. I u Danskoj, koju je meri78 navela, Austriji i mnogim drugim ekološki osviještenim zemljama postoje takva mjesta.  U Hrvatskoj je doista sve to na minimumu. Da, postoje odlagališta plastike, stakla i papira, a gdje je sve ostalo... U samo nekim ducanima postoje spremnici za baterije i plastiku - i to je to. 
Cinjenica je da spalionice sluze za neiskoristive otpade, no takvog otpada je doista malo. I nemaju je sve države Evropske unije. U Beču je jedno vrijeme funkcionirala spalionica u samom gradu, no uskoro se morala napraviti nova, 70-tak km od grada, jer sama Austrija, čiji su stanovnici vrlo ekološki osviješteni, nije imala samo svoj otpad u toj spalionici - nego i iz susjedne Madžarske koja ima puno veću površinu, više stanovnika i više otpada. 
Dakle, ukoliko se u gradu Zagrebu izgradi dotična spalionica, neće se u njoj spaljivati samo otpad iz naše zemlje, nego ćemo otpad uvoziti i za velike novce spaljivati u Zagrebu. Ako usporedimo površinu i broj stanovnika naše države s onim ostalih zemalja EU - doista ne vidim razloga zašto i mi ne bismo izvozili otpad i spaljivali ga negdje, gdje već postoje spalionice, a sav taj novac za izgradnju spalionice utrošili u izgradnju strukture za recikliranje svega što je moguće reciklirati i osvješćivanje građana.
*Ako je pak spalionica toliko neophodna*, onda sigurno postoji mjesto oko kojega u krugu od dva kilometra (kao u slučaju Resnika) nisu kuće, dvorišta, zgrade, škole....stotine tisuća ljudi...etc. 
Zagreb sigurno ima najviše otpada u našoj zemlji, no mi možemo znati kakav je to otpad jer znamo koje industrije u našoj zemlji postoje, ali tko zna što bismo sve spaljivali iz ostalih država (sve ono što nitko ne želi da se spaljuje u njihovim spalionicama). Ali taj isti Zagreb ima i najviše stanovnika, stoga bi razmjeri katastrofe bili puno, puno veći nego da se ta spalionica nalazi negdje na nekom osamljenom mjestu, dalje od naselja, parkova prirode, rijeka... 
Ako takvo mjesto ne postoji u Hrvatskoj, onda spalionici tu nema mjesta.
U slučaju našeg sustava, ovdje se radi isključivo o novcu. Velikom, velikom novcu.

----------


## yaya

> ah da baš volim takve plakate   
> zanimljivo je da nitko neće spalionice, odlagališta otpada, kompostanu ... a nebi niti izdvajao doma otpad, ako baš ne mora ili ako se za njega ne ponudi kakva novčana nagrada


Problem je puno kompleksniji i zahtjeva puno detaljniji pristup za neku širu raspravu za i protiv spalionice. No, ukoliko bi se poštivala hijerarhija gospodarenja otpadom prema kojemu se prvo mjesto daje prevenciji nastajanja otpada, reciklaži i ponovnoj upetrebi otpada ostalo bi nekih 25% od ukupne količine otpada koje bi se trebalo zbrinuti na neki prihvatljiv i siguran način, recimo mehaničko-biološkom obradom,  a ne u spalionici jer za takvu količinu otpada graditi spalionice zaista nema smisla i očito je da će se u Hrvatsku uvoziti otpad iz drugih zemalja.

----------


## Gost

Živim u tom kraju gdje samo smrdi sa svih strana , ubija nas Dioki , od Almerije ne možemo disati ni biti vani a sad i ovo .

----------


## Hermione

yaya,

potpisujem u potpunosti.

----------


## Kanga

> ukoliko bi se poštivala hijerarhija gospodarenja otpadom prema kojemu se prvo mjesto daje prevenciji nastajanja otpada, reciklaži i ponovnoj upetrebi otpada ostalo bi nekih 25% od ukupne količine otpada koje bi se trebalo zbrinuti na neki prihvatljiv i siguran način, recimo mehaničko-biološkom obradom,  a ne u spalionici jer za takvu količinu otpada graditi spalionice zaista nema smisla


Veliki potpis. Spalionica je jos jedan slucaj projekta koji se tesko moze opravdati bilo cime osim necijim financijskim interesom.

----------


## Kanga

eh, samo da spomenem - nedavno su u J-ovom vrticu djeci podijelili po par slikovnica na temu ekoloskog zbrinjavanja otpada. niti u jednoj od prica nije propusteno "diskretno" ukazati na centralnu ulogu spalionice u tom procesu. slikovnice je promovirao Zagreb Holding. koja subverzija, i to jos s nasim novcima   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## yaya

> eh, samo da spomenem - nedavno su u J-ovom vrticu djeci podijelili po par slikovnica na temu ekoloskog zbrinjavanja otpada. niti u jednoj od prica nije propusteno "diskretno" ukazati na centralnu ulogu spalionice u tom procesu. slikovnice je promovirao Zagreb Holding. koja subverzija, i to jos s nasim novcima


Jel to ona "spalionica smeće čistionica"? Katastrofa jedna...nas su tete iz nekih vrtića zvale i pobunile se protiv tih slikovnica, pravobraniteljica za djecu je protiv takve promocije a nemaju niti odobrenje nadležnog ministarstva   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kanga

> Jel to ona "spalionica smeće čistionica"?


valjda. J je kuci donio tri razlicite slikovnice, sve tri s istom porukom.

----------


## Hermione

I kod nas su dijelili te slikovnice kod N. i M. u vrtiću. A zamislite, kad je ravnateljica vrtića tražila da se postave kraj autobusne stanice kod vrtica kontejneri za razvrstavanje otpada - odgovor je bio da nema dovoljno sredstava da bi se svugdje postavili takvi kontejneri. (!?)   :Mad:

----------


## puntica

i ja se užasavam na samu pomisao da će graditi spalionicu. potpisala peticije, bila na prosvjedima, slušala njihova sranja ali ništa ne vjerujem. samo se sjetim kako je bilo s prošlom spalionicom u zagrebu (sjećate se Puto i požar i da ne nabrajam) i   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ja sam ekološki osviještena, pun mi je balkon raznih kanta i kutija di odvajam sve i svašta ali svaki put kad to moram 'baciti' poludim jer u kvartu mogu odložiti jedino staklo i papir...a šta je s ostalim (čašice od jogurta, tetrapak, baterije, lijekovi, sve boce za koje nema povratne naknade...). svaki put moram u reciklažno dvorište a mjesečno plačam skoro 100kn za odvoz otpada.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
svekrva živi u austriji, i naravno da sve reciklira, i naravno da oni to prerade i dobro prodaju i, kao i svugdje, i oni spaljuju, ali za razliku od nas, oni spaljuju OTPAD (ono što se više ne može upotrijebiti) a ne SIROVINE!
i još nešto, frendica koja isto živi u austriji, kad je rodila dobila lijepo kantu za smeće samo za pelene, kad je napuni nazove, oni dođu i isprazne. ne znam šta rade s tim pelenama...

----------


## Ancica

U mom selu (preko bare) od 5000 stanovnika ima spalionica i energijom iz nje se napaja pogon preradivaca ulja.

Ja se slazem da sve treba dobro promucati ali prvenstveno treba ici od nas samih. Kolko smeca proizvedete tjedno? Ako je vise od ducanske vrecice tjedno za cetveroclanu obitelj onda, po mom subjektivnom misljenju - proizvodite previse.

Ako svi smanje smece a ne samo gledaju da to isto smece ne ide njima iza dvorista, o spalionicama se nece niti raspravljati.

----------


## yaya

> U mom selu (preko bare) od 5000 stanovnika ima spalionica i energijom iz nje se napaja pogon preradivaca ulja.
> 
> Ja se slazem da sve treba dobro promucati ali prvenstveno treba ici od nas samih. Kolko smeca proizvedete tjedno? Ako je vise od ducanske vrecice tjedno za cetveroclanu obitelj onda, po mom subjektivnom misljenju - proizvodite previse.
> 
> Ako svi smanje smece a ne samo gledaju da to isto smece ne ide njima iza dvorista, o spalionicama se nece niti raspravljati.


Ancice slažem se u potpunosti, ali kako će ljudi odvajati sve što se može iskoristiti ako im se to ne omogućava. Ja zaista odvajam sve što se može ali žalosno je da mi najveću količinu kućnog otpada čini zeleni otpad kojeg jednostavno nemam gdje odložiti a u stanu nemam mogućnosti za postavljanje mini kompostišta. Političari krive građane da su nesavjesni a ništa po tom pitanju ne poduzimaju osim tih nekoliko pravilnika i izgradnje spalionice. Kada bi se taj novac koji je predviđen za izgradnju spalionice investirao u spremnike i nova postrojenja za obradu sekundarnih sirovina mislim da bi jako malo otpada ostalo za spalionicu.

----------


## Kanga

Kad smo zivjeli u Austriji i imali osigurana odlagalista za sve vrste sortiranog otpada, tjedno smo imali manje od jedne ducanske vrecica mjesanog smeca. A petoroclana smo obitelj. Vec godinama odvajamo, i to nam je normalna stvar, ali "savjesnost" nam je dodatno stimuliralo to sto je spremnik za mjesani otpad bio smjesten u podrumu zgrade i sto se do njega dolazilo kroz labirinte mracnih hodnika, dok su spremnici za sortirani otpad (svih vrsta) bili na strateskim pozicijama pored kojih smo i tako i tako prolazili    :Laughing:

----------

